
A Diagnosis (2014) - samclemens
https://www.lrb.co.uk/the-paper/v36/n17/jenny-diski/a-diagnosis
======
pfdietz
I tried to read that.

~~~
Jtsummers
What prevented you from succeeding?

~~~
pfdietz
Reading it gave me a strong and growing sense I'd rather be doing almost
anything else.

